# Laptop shuts down when above 2.5ghz and only when playing games



## Ama-arok (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi there,

This problem just started a few weeks ago and it's been driving me crazy, I've tried everything and spent countless hours trying to fix it.   I have an Acer Aspire VX 15 with an i7 7700HQ with a Geforce 1050ti.  I bought the laptop in 2017 and 2 years in I turned off turbo and undervolted due to overheating 90C~ temps which would crash the computer.  After cleaning fans every half year and only playing at 2.8ghz the CPU barely touched 80c~ and would no longer overheat. However since a few weeks ago the computer started crashing any time it went over 2.5ghz even though the temperatures are low 65~c and it's only when playing games.  I can enable turbo and run TS Bench at 3.4ghz for 20 minutes and it won't crash, but if I start a game and play for 5-10 minutes then the fans start to get louder and then it crashes.  By the way I turned off any undervolting since this problem started.

I've attached some files

HWINFO1.csv  is a log from HWINFO with turbo off playing with 140 sst then it crashes, HWINFO2.csv is a log playing at 128 sst and turbo enabled and crashing.  Including screenshots of the game I'm playing.

edit: seems like the forum rejected the .csv

I appreciate the help!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 26, 2021)

Ama-arok said:


> since a few weeks ago the computer started crashing


Do you remember changing anything? A new GPU driver or some other Windows update?

Exit HWiNFO and turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option. This data will help me better understand your problem. HWiNFO interferes with the ThrottleStop Limit Reasons data so do not run both programs at the same time when logging data with ThrottleStop. You can either attach a ThrottleStop log file or you can copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here.

Your screenshot shows you have a BD PROCHOT throttling problem. To fix that you need to clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Set Speed Shift EPP to 80. In the Options window, check the Nvidia GPU box so your GPU MHz and GPU temps will be added to the log file.

With Disable Turbo checked, you can also try setting Speed Shift EPP to 0 so the CPU MHz are steady. A CPU running at a consistent speed is usually more stable. Allowing or I should say forcing the CPU down to 900 MHz when playing a game might be one of the reasons why your computer is not as stable as it should be. 

Cleaning fans is good but have you ever replaced the thermal paste?

Can you post screenshots of the TPL window and the FIVR window so I can see your settings?


----------



## Ama-arok (Mar 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do you remember changing anything? A new GPU driver or some other Windows update?
> 
> Exit HWiNFO and turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option. This data will help me better understand your problem. HWiNFO interferes with the ThrottleStop Limit Reasons data so do not run both programs at the same time when logging data with ThrottleStop. You can either attach a ThrottleStop log file or you can copy and paste the data to www.pastebin.com and post a link here.
> 
> ...



After the problem happened I formatted  my computer and installed windows LTSC, and the problem still persisted.  What happens also is the power cable stops charging and I have to take it out and replug it in, but this happens only when playing games. I believe the BD Prochot is triggered because the cable gets disconnected.

I've never replaced thermal paste, I'm wondering if the last time I cleaned the fans which wasn't too long ago, about a month or so ago, I accidentally touched something else.


I've attached the log files and screenshots. The log ends with the crash. I appreciate your help!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 27, 2021)

Ama-arok said:


> the power cable stops charging


Your power adapter is broken. That is why it is sending BD PROCHOT throttling messages to your CPU. You need to replace your power adapter. It has failed. It might still be OK to use the internet but it cannot deliver enough power reliably when both the CPU and GPU are active such as when you are playing a game.



Ama-arok said:


> I've never replaced thermal paste


Your laptop is approximately 4 years old now. Replacing the thermal paste is basic maintenance. If you had a car would you wait 4 years to change the oil? I hope not.

Find a new power adapter first.


----------



## Ama-arok (Mar 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your power adapter is broken. That is why it is sending BD PROCHOT throttling messages to your CPU. You need to replace your power adapter. It has failed. It might still be OK to use the internet but it cannot deliver enough power reliably when both the CPU and GPU are active such as when you are playing a game.
> 
> 
> Your laptop is approximately 4 years old now. Replacing the thermal paste is basic maintenance. If you had a car would you wait 4 years to change the oil? I hope not.
> ...



Thanks for the response, but i just bought this power adapter 6 months ago, and it is the factory model. I have two power adapters and both do the same thing.  Is my laptop damaging the power adapter?

Also I just did a TS Bench at turbo speeds (3.4ghz) and the pc shut down, but it never went higher than 85c.. Here is the log https://pastebin.com/sA6vCUAy


----------



## oinkypig (Mar 27, 2021)

Because the life of your factory paste has left isnt looking good, dont worry about stress testing, but manage whatever temperatures you have ingame.
increase turbo boost long and turbo boost short to 100 watts. 40/45 may be too low and throttles from 3-4ghz to 1ghz. But yeah 85C is close to 87C where my 9750h throttles down.
with 40watts turbo boost long/short on my max 17 the cpu downclocks to 2.6Ghz. 60=3.6Ghz and 80-100 watts Ill get the 4.0ghz its rated for. Im not sure if its 87C or 90/95C where the 7700hq throttles, but either way 45watts is too low(since your only getting 67C in game) , but it definitely seems like that its time for a repaste. I see in game your only 67watts, so  increase the turbo long/short first, then if that doesnt work you need new Thermal paste. Also if you arent getting a charge because of a bad battery, dont skimp out and get a chinese replacement. I did that once on a failing battery (0%) that still played and worked 100% fine plugged in, but the moment i put in a new replacement from ebay, it completely broke(shorted out) the motherboard and Nothing and i mean nothing could have gotten it to work again. that was an MSI gx660r. Ive got the eluktronics max 17 now.


----------



## Ama-arok (Mar 27, 2021)

oinkypig said:


> Because the life of your factory paste has left isnt looking good, dont worry about stress testing, but manage whatever temperatures you have ingame.
> increase turbo boost long and turbo boost short to 100 watts. 40/45 may be too low and throttles from 3-4ghz to 1ghz. But yeah 85C is close to 87C where my 9750h throttles down.
> with 40watts turbo boost long/short on my max 17 the cpu downclocks to 2.6Ghz. 60=3.6Ghz and 80-100 watts Ill get the 4.0ghz its rated for. Im not sure if its 87C or 90/95C where the 7700hq throttles, but either way 45watts is too low, but it definitely seems like that its time for a repaste. I see in game your only 67watts, so  increase the turbo long/short first, then if that doesnt work you need new Thermal paste.


I did 3 things

- Increased turbo long and short to 100 watts
- Resetted the battery (theres a tiny hole on the back of the laptop)
- Kept the clock at 2.49 (turbo disabled)

And now it's not shutting down anymore at 2.5ghz which is fine for me, it's better than nothing.. I'll take what I can get..  If the turbo is disabled is it still using those long/short 100 wattages? I'm trying to isolate the problem, maybe it's the battery.. maybe I should drain my battery to 0% as I haven't done that in a month.

edit: I'll also repaste soon


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 27, 2021)

Ama-arok said:


> Is my laptop damaging the power adapter?


Very unlikely. Can you post a picture of the label on your power adapter? I believe the original adapter is rated at 135W.



Ama-arok said:


> TS Bench at turbo speeds (3.4ghz) and the pc shut down


The TS Bench is a stress test that only loads the CPU. Any computer should be able to run this test at full speed without shutting down. 

My best guess based on what you have told me is that your power adapter is having a problem with fully powering your laptop. I am not familiar with common Acer problems but I know I have had a Dell laptop that went through several power adapters. The Dell adapters also like to send out BD PROCHOT throttling messages when they go bad.


----------



## oinkypig (Mar 27, 2021)

The turbo short and long power wattage allow the CPU to draw UP TO that power if needed. Realistically its probably drawing 70-85watts at full clock speeds for a 7700hq. I see in game you drew only 67watts and the next screen shown was 48 watts and 1 ghz. Meaning it cant run without enough power.
Good you can stress test now, but you may be able to increase to a higher clock speed. In game it shouldnt be a problem to allow full clock speeds with the settings you are running without shutting down. especially with an undervolt. After that its a game of managing clock speeds, pwoer draw, undervolts, and overclocking between the cpu and gpu for that sweet spot of FPS&temperatures in game.


----------



## Ama-arok (Mar 27, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Very unlikely. Can you post a picture of the label on your power adapter? I believe the original adapter is rated at 135W.
> 
> 
> The TS Bench is a stress test that only loads the CPU. Any computer should be able to run this test at full speed without shutting down.
> ...



Here's the two adapters, the top one is the original (Canadian where I bought the laptop), the second one is EU where I am now..



oinkypig said:


> The turbo short and long power wattage allow the CPU to draw UP TO that power if needed. Realistically its probably drawing 70-85watts at full clock speeds for a 7700hq. I see in game you drew only 67watts and the next screen shown was 48 watts and 1 ghz. Meaning it cant run without enough power.
> Good you can stress test now, but you may be able to increase to a higher clock speed. In game it shouldnt be a problem to allow full clock speeds with the settings you are running without shutting down. especially with an undervolt. After that its a game of managing clock speeds, pwoer draw, undervolts, and overclocking between the cpu and gpu for that sweet spot of FPS&temperatures in game.



Yeah it crashed at 2.6ghz.. and doesn't seem to be crashing at 2.5ghz..  I just want to squeeze another year or two out of this laptop until I buy a desktop..

edit: Well it crashed at 2.5ghz after nearly an hour of playing..  actually on checking the logs, looks like it hit 2.7ghz momentarily even though I set it to 2.5ghz hmm.  https://pastebin.com/ducQk9PD

*UPDATE: I did two things which hopefully solved the problem permenently *fingers crossed*

1) I used a plastic toothpick with a little brush on it to clean the power plug port on the laptop itself, some dust/gunk came out
2) I downloaded and installed the driver: Turbo Boost_Intel_11.6.0.1032_W10x64_A.zip

I was able to play for about 2-3 hours without any problems (I got bored and quit), and gradually lowering the SST until I lowered it to 124 which it floated around 2.8 to 3.0 ghz, I only enabled the logs near the end but here it is: https://pastebin.com/8fFx6WHw*


----------

